# dish 508 catv



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

i hope this is the right place to ask but i just got a dishpvr508 dvr from a yard sale and i would like to be able to get cable on it is there a way to hack it to get cable either a remote code or reprogram the smart card or a way to emulate the service that it calles into via modem.

if this question cant be answered here is there any forums that can help me

thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Dish PVR isn't a TIVO, so chances are slim for an answer here.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

A Dish PVR can only be used with Dish in exactly the same manner that a DirecTivo can only be used with DirecTV. These are specialized devices that will only work with specific program providers (i.e., Dish or DirecTV).

FYI the title of this forum should have clued you into the fact that we basically deal with just Tivos here. There are other forums that discuss DishNetwork but they ain't here.


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

ejonesss said:


> if this question cant be answered here is there any forums that can help me


You might check out DBSTalk as they have forums that are specific to Dish Network and the hardware you have.

Although the general population has gotten into the habit of referring to any digital video recorder as a TiVo (thus confusing many people seeking help or info), unless it is made by TiVo it is not a TiVo. TiVos have a very specific software with a pretty (IMO) unique feature set. (Actually, probably all brands of DVRs have specific software but few are as user-friendly as TiVo -- again, IMO) Good luck with your 508 but I don't think you will be able to get it to do what you are proposing. (I used to own a 501.)

If you ever get a TiVo, c'mon back!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No forum can help, because it is technically impossible.
DBSTalk will give the same answer.


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

classicsat said:


> No forum can help, because it is technically impossible.
> DBSTalk will give the same answer.


I believe you are correct as was Captain Video (and as was my answer also). In no way did I seek to imply that he would be able to find a method to do what he was asking about and even said that I didn't think he could do it. I pointed him towards a more specific forum for the hardware he was inquiring about because I thought they might do a better job of explaining why he can't do it (no built-in decoder to convert a non-satellite stream) than what he was getting here. Also, if a 508 has any value on the second-hand market, they would be better able to inform him over there.

To make a long story short, I tried to give him the type of assistance I would have appreciated. Teach a man to fish...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

If the 508 still works and doesn't have an unpaid PPV bill on it - then it has value to a dishnetwork subscriber. The reason being that a 508 DVR doesn't have a monthly DVR fee. However unlike a TiVo it is not easy to replace dish DVR hard drives and you are limited to a very small number of drives that will work at all with the 508 DVR. 

Thanks,


----------

